# round loom



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Purchased a round loom, with the intention of making a flat blanket. Downloaded a free pattern from lion brand. The only thing it said was make squares and put them together as chart. Looked at how to video; but, no indication as to how many pegs to use and how long to make. Is there a simple pattern that breakes it down any simpler?


----------



## ReptilianFeline (Sep 28, 2019)

How many pegs on your loom?

If there is no size, then do a trial run test piece using all the pegs, back and forth, counting the rows, and then see how much you get out of that.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Check on Revalry and search for loom-knitting


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

What pattern are you trying to use?


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

www.thecrochetcrowd.com has started tutorials on loom knitting. And isn’t there a group on here for looming?


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

lion brand #L10114 free loom pattern


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

toto said:


> lion brand #L10114 free loom pattern


Link: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loom-knit-patchwork-garter-baby-throw

In order to duplicate the squares shown, you would need to see the square loom the pattern talks about and count the pegs. Pattern says: "Cast onto every working peg."
You might be able to find photos or videos of it online, but I wouldn't bother. 
Just make *your* squares the size that's most comfortable for you on the loom you already have. If they're bigger, you won't need as many to make the same size blanket. If they're small, you'll need more.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> www.thecrochetcrowd.com has started tutorials on loom knitting. And *isn't there a group on here for looming?*


Yes, it's at: https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-101-1.html


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's a video to learn how to knit a baby blanket. That might give you a good place to start.


----------

